# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  photos project qlder

## Possum63

https://www.renovateforum.com/members/possum63/albums/costalot/ 
my qlder project....welcome all ideas and advice

----------


## sundancewfs

Great architectural detail on those Quennslanders!
Were you suprised at how much dirt came out of that hole?
Looks great.

----------


## Possum63

sure was.... we did have the rood vacuumed out thank goodness......

----------


## Possum63

opps...you meant the earthworks..... yeah.... wish we didnt have the retaining ......

----------


## chipps

House looks magic in that hillside setting, only ting, the steel posts underneath kinda spoil it. Are you going to clad downstairs in similar style? 
Second thing..... 
The dog piccys are great  :2thumbsup:  
but is the cat screaming as it's being cut in half  :Shock:  :Eek:

----------


## Possum63

> House looks magic in that hillside setting, only ting, the steel posts underneath kinda spoil it. Are you going to clad downstairs in similar style? 
> Second thing..... 
> The dog piccys are great  
> but is the cat screaming as it's being cut in half

  Haha...yes I did put that pic of cat in because it did look like that hahahaha .. (I wubs him though he brought me in a rat this morning...well half a rat.... ) Yep..under house will be built in.... might have to win lotto though  :Frown:  and it will be donw simular stye as top half... and will be filled with a gym and un-useable rooms to avoid the kids moving back home!! hahahha 
Dog is kinda cool.... top dog we wubs him too....  
stay tuned for more pics...maybe this weekend if second in charge doesnt have to work, the passage will get finished!! 
Possum  :2thumbsup:

----------

